# DIY wet/dry sump plans?



## Evoclimber86 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello all. I have a 90 gallon tank with a canister filter that is driving me up the wall. I want a sump but rather not pay $400 for a pre-made. So im going to DIY. But... How should I set my sump up for a freshwater tank? People have said dont use bio-balls that they trap to much crap. So whats the deal?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i saw this thread in the saltwater section so i assumed it was a sump for a saltwater setup. if that was the case then the bio balls would be doing more harm then good. in a fresh water tank they work just fine. as well as filter floss and that sort, you can use a carbon bag or reactor too. 

how are you planning on getting the water from the tank to the sump and back from the sump to the tank?


----------



## Evoclimber86 (Apr 2, 2009)

I planed on an overflow box and a pump that would fit in the sump. I havent looked into what kind yet beacuse Ive been focused on just the sump part. I wanted to have around 800gph. Another thing... How high do i know how to build the media conpartment from the bottom of the sump? I wouldnt want it to be to low in the water and have submerged bioballs.


----------

